
Show HN: County level Covid-19 data, showing the virus's regional disparities - fasteddie31003
http://www.countycovid19.com
======
chrispeel
If you want to compare county-level data, try the Julia-based tool [1] that
allows you to compare states and counties. This tool allows you to plot
multiple entities, shows deaths or number of cases, allows linear or
logarithmic, and has other options. Note that [1] may take some time to start,
since it's using Heroku

[1] [https://covid-county-dash3.herokuapp.com/](https://covid-county-
dash3.herokuapp.com/)

